# South Carolina Yard Haunt 2008



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

World's biggest procrastinator here! Finally finished my 2008 haunt video, but not in time to submit it for the upcoming Hauntforum collection. Thanks for viewing and thanks to all of you on the forum that have inspired me to put on such a kid-friendly display at Halloween.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice stuff--one guy said it all --more money than sins --lol


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

loved it!! love the comments from the people going thru, you got a couple of great compliments , that you are twisted, and that you are the reason that the lady came to your neighborhood, great compliments indeed! I loved your haunt, lots of crazy things going on there,great job!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome! The comments and compliments (and the screams!) make it all worthwhile. Great job.:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's just an amazing video and an outstanding haunt - well done! I absolutely love the running commentaries by the visitors. They were having such a good time - you must love doing this every year.

I thought when you said "kid friendly", it was going to be Disney-like

The gorilla in the cage reminds me of some of those old Three Stooges shorts.

(hey, pyro, don't let the Southern accent throw you - I believe the guy said "more money than sense", although he might be right about the sin part, too)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome job on your haunt. Great props, great scenes, and the kudos from the crowd has to make it all worth while. Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

"Is it haunted on the inside?" I love it. Great video and great work.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"video no longer available"


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent! Super wicked yard haunt! And kudos on your video you put together a great piece work too! Nice editing.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

best video ive seen from 08 amazing job


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW ! you have me speechless . That was GREAT ! ( glad I don't live near you ... no one would ever come to my display if you lived down the road - LOL )
Again , that is EXCELLENT !
what music is that you used for the background in the video ? Good choice !


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks for the compliments everyone, but you all deserve a lot of the credit for the great ideas. the gorilla did not touch anyone, and no one touched the gorilla. haha Holy Terror, the name of the song i used was "Beyond Midnight" by Nox Arcana.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

My neighbors say the same thing to me at Halloween you are in good company here we understand the warpness disease of our minds. LOL great job.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am glad I checked back on this thread. The video is great and the comments are wonderful to hear. I hope you hang around here. We can learn a lot from you.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

That is what it is all about!
Beautiful job!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Job well done.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good Stuff


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

OK, that is GREAT. I frigging love it.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome!!! how long did that take to set up


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

HauntDaddy, the majority of the setup took place the day of Halloween as we only did this for one night. thanks for looking at the video!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

"We got you good. Do you need to go use our bathroom?" Hahahahaha! That was the best part of the video!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I loved *everytthing*, but I loved how people jumped with the caged gorilla! hahaha Fun to see the kids scream and run, but even MORE fun to make the parents scream and run! FANTASTIC!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am SO stealing the "FREE DRINKS" in the cooler idea! And I love the gorilla in the cage who moves at the last minute. GREAT. 

And BTW_ where DID you get the SImpson's setup? And how many people did it take to set ALL THAT up in only one night? It takes me 3 days just to figure out my extension cord placement!
I admire you. Please adopt me.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very amazing job! I love the gorilla setup!
And I loved hearing all your patrons comments and stuff...
Very very well done!
.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job pat your self on the back. I just wish i could come in person to visit everyones haunts.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

debbie5, i was lucky enough to win the simpsons at a silent charity auction at the local movie theater. some questioned why the simpsons were even put out, i tried to explain their popular treehouse of horror episodes. only true fans got it, but it made a great photo op as everyone wanted their pictures made with the simpsons. thanks for watching the video.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Excellent haunt!!!!!!!!!

great work!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great haunt! Good idea getting people's reactions. You should check with Zombie-F to see if he has put the Haunt Forum DVD together yet. If not, maybe there's still time to submit yours.

How long did that take to set up?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice haunt and video. Good job


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Great vid! Great haunt you have there! I agree with some of the comments that your haunt looked realy good! Looking forward to seing your 2009 haunt.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I loved the video SC! You had some great props there, but the reactions and comments were as much fun as the displays! You should consider handing out fresh underwear this year instead of candy LOL!!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks for all the nice comments, folks. you deserve the credit for all the ideas and inspiration. what a great website we have here!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great haunt and a great video. The comments of the visitors are wonderful.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That snake in the cooler is such a simple yet effective scare! Free drinks, my butt!


----------



## dominic81 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey from one Sc to another great job and hope you have some current stuff you could post, love to see it!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's really a great video of a terrific haunt! Love the editing, capturing the comments and shooting in night mode, too! Really well done, no wonder the video took two years to complete LOL.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is a great video.....thanks


----------

